# Revo 3.3 race roller with a ton of spares.



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have decided to sell my beloved Revo. I will miss it, but since the MT class is pretty much dead around here, I can't justify spending anymore money on it, I have other racers to keep up.

The truck is very nice, and over-all in very good condition. It has a few small issues, that I will address later, but nothing major. It is being sold as a rolling chassis with no electronics or engine. This truck has ton of almost new parts installed on it, and also comes with a ton of new and used parts for spares. There is almost a second rolling chassis in parts included. This truck started life as a 2.5, but has been fully upgraded to 3.3 specs. I was building a race truck, but due to the dimise of the class it never really got finished, which is why it has seen so little use since the overhaul.

Here is a list of the almost new parts installed on the truck. These parts are not brand new, but only have a half gallon or less of track time on them....

3.3 chassis.
All of the suspension arms.
All of the hubs.
All of the axle bearings.
All of the pivot balls, caps, dust covers, and clips.
All of the hinge pins.
All of the shocks.
All of the rockers, rocker posts, and screws.
Front and rear center drive shafts.
Front and rear bulkheads.
Front and rear bulkhead braces.
Losi 8ight 150cc. fuel tank.
Traxxas big block kit with forward only conversion.

The truck has a wing from an Ofna Ultra Comp mounted to the rear body mount. It is nicely done and so far has proven to b very durable. The buggy mount is very heavy duty and the wing sits a little higher than most Revo wings. This setup looks much better than the aftermarket mounts in my opinion. The Losi fuel tank works great in the Revo. It sits in the original position well, and it is a high quality peice. It uses the rear post from the Revo and is zip tied to the chassis in front. I was going to make a more permenant mount for the front, but it is one of things that never got finished. The zip ties did work fine for the time that used them. The truck also has the steering mods done according to the direction on the Traxxas forum, which gives increased steering compared to a stock truck. I also moved the holes in on the steering arm to increase the throw. I was running a single servo, but everything is included to run dual. The throttle servo box has been trimmed. Some of the gears in the transmission (beside the FOC gears) are new, but I don't remember exactly which ones. The transmission is solid and smooth. The suspension is very tight because most of the parts are new, but some of the rod ends have not been replaced, and have some play in them. The rear part of the motor mount is cracked near the screw hole towards the outside of the chassis. That will need to be replaced. I also do not have the extra 3.3 motor mount chassis brace. The rear diff in the truck is blown out, that is why it got parked. There is a brand new complete rear diff included, you will just need to switch them out. The front diff is in good condition. One of the plastic wheel hex's and the hex on one of the Proline rims is stripped. You will need one plastic wheel hex. The other three Proline rims are in good condition. The Revo wheels and tires are in good usable condition. The rims have nicks and scratches. The tires are good. The body is a Proline Crowd Pleazer. It's a little scuffed up but is in great condition. It has no cracks and the body mount hole are perfect. The paint is Faskolor backed with a heavy coat of Rustolium enamel.

You also get all of the extra parts pictured. Some are new some are used.

2.5 chassis.
Proline single servo steeering arm.
Ofna 17mm hex adapters.
Blue pipe is stock with stock header.
Silver pipe is stock pipe Drilled for big block and blasted with big block header.
New steering bellcrank assembly.
New rear diff.
New front bulkhead.
New front bulkhead brace.
New complete set of front suspension arms.
Complete set front and rear used suspension arms.
Complete set of four hubs, bearings, pivot balls, etc.
Complete set of hinge pins.
Several sets of rockers and hardware.
New complete set of rocker bearings.
New rear body mount.
Original radio/battery box.
Complete set of four shocks.
Original tank.
Big block and small block motor cradles.
All clutch parts to run big block or small block.
And all of the other parts you see in the pictures.

I think that just about covers it. If you have any questions please PM me and I will get back to you asap.

$285 shipped to the US via USPS priority mail, with insurance for $275, and delivery confirmation. I will ship over-seas, but the extra cost must be paid by the buyer.

Paypal only.

I spent a lot more than that on this truck. My loss is your gain. You won't find many used trucks in this nice condition.

Click on the pics for a bigger view.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sold.


----------

